# An Alternative To The Portuguese Coast.



## jimedmeades (Jun 9, 2013)

Just a bit of info for people who may be visiting Portugal and don't know about river beaches. 
We live near the coast in Portugal (Figueira da Foz) and love the west coast. However, a great alternative to the coast are river beaches (praias fluviais). All the rivers in central Portugal have them. 
The idea was developed years ago mainly for village people who were a long way from the coast. 
The local councils dam the river to create a large swimming pool of crystal clear mountain water (no salt) which is constantly fed by the river so is very clean. They have developed beaches around this and many have good toilets, showers, public bbq's and, very often, a small bar/cafe/snack bar. 
The ones we use are great and there are many more we have not tried yet (I just picked up a guide to central Portugal river beaches from a local tourist office containing 52 river beaches in this area alone). 
They are great places to get away from the often busy coastal beaches and we often wild camp there. 
Free parking, soft clean water, no bbq to clean, bar, snacks, free showers, beautiful countryside surroundings...................REAL Portugal ! 
What more could you ask ? 
Give them a try if you haven't done so. 
Follow any river on the map and watch for the brown signs saying "Praia Fluvial".


----------



## deckboy (Sep 14, 2011)

jimedmeades said:


> Just a bit of info for people who may be visiting Portugal and don't know about river beaches.
> We live near the coast in Portugal (Figueira da Foz) and love the west coast. However, a great alternative to the coast are river beaches (praias fluviais). All the rivers in central Portugal have them.
> The idea was developed years ago mainly for village people who were a long way from the coast.
> The local councils dam the river to create a large swimming pool of crystal clear mountain water (no salt) which is constantly fed by the river so is very clean. They have developed beaches around this and many have good toilets, showers, public bbq's and, very often, a small bar/cafe/snack bar.
> ...


Hi

We are setting out next week on our first "big" trip in a campervan, although we have done a couple with a small Eriba caravan in the past - France, Spain, Portugal, ??.

What you describe really appeals and I have done a wee search and came up with this website:
Rede de Praias Fluviais

If you know of other websites with information, or some personal recommendations for the "little seen" Portugal, that would be great.

Thanks


----------



## jimedmeades (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi 
Here is a website which lists all the river beaches in the central region. 
www.praiasfluviais.pt
One of our favourites is Serpins which is listed on the site under Lousa.
It is quiet and within walking distance of a cafe/bar/bakers, a weekly market and a few shops. There is also a good little bar at the riverside and good free showers and toilets.
The river water very clean and clear and the parking area is shaded by trees (always a bonus in August !).
Here are a few pics :


----------



## jimedmeades (Jun 9, 2013)

Serpins River Beach August 2013-8 copy by jim.edmeades, on Flickr[/url]


Serpins River Beach August 2013-16 by jim.edmeades, on Flickr


Serpins River Beach August 2013-4 by jim.edmeades, on Flickr


----------



## deckboy (Sep 14, 2011)

Just to say a BIG thanks.
We spend a couple of nights in the Aire at Coimra on the banks of the river and enjoyed the city, but have now moved inland to a fantastic municipal site in Góis. Planning to look around the Xisto villages for the next few days, but weather looks like breaking.


----------



## cabra (May 11, 2005)

*An alternative to Portuguese Coast*

Another useful link
http://www.peaceful-portugal.com/places.htm


----------



## deckboy (Sep 14, 2011)

Magic


----------



## deckboy (Sep 14, 2011)

Suppose a little of rail can be expected - *LITTLE!* and falling branches and power cuts.
But not complaining, just a bit sad to be moving on to Tomar.


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

We left Portugal on wed because of the forecast rain and are now in Almeira hope you find your way round Tomar the castle was stunning we used the aire in the carpark Below thought it would only take couple of hours and lost a day, the river beaches & barragems were the icing on a wonderful cake


----------



## jimedmeades (Jun 9, 2013)

deckboy said:


> Suppose a little of rail can be expected - *LITTLE!* and falling branches and power cuts.
> But not complaining, just a bit sad to be moving on to Tomar.


Hope you had a great time.
Sorry you got the rain. I know it's no consolation but that's the first rain we've had for months and we really needed it.


----------



## deckboy (Sep 14, 2011)

jimedmeades said:


> deckboy said:
> 
> 
> > Suppose a little of rail can be expected - *LITTLE!* and falling branches and power cuts.
> ...


Loved Portugal!!
Thanks for all the tips and pointers from everyone.
When the time comes we might even head home via Portugal rather than up through Spain.
WE'LL BE BACK!


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

do these river beaches open all year round?


----------



## jimedmeades (Jun 9, 2013)

The parking areas are open all year but the showers, etc are usually locked and the bars are usually closed for the winter. However, they are still nice quiet places to visit if you like to do a bit of walking as they often have footpaths or forest walks or a bit of fishing.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

May I say thank you for posting the information, we will head over to Portugal next year instead of Spain. Local knowledge is tops.

cabby


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

ill second what cabby said
and try out jan feb march 2014
thanks


----------



## jimedmeades (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks cabby and dragabed.
If I can help with any info please do not hesitate to post or pm.


----------



## jimedmeades (Jun 9, 2013)

For anyone interested, a bit more info on our trips around Portugal.
We have just returned from our annual trip up north. We go each year for the boss' birthday to visit her family.
We go to the Mirandela/Braganca region and it's really lovely this time of year. Although it's a bit cooler than here (daytime temps around 18 which is pretty good for Nov) it is a great place to visit out of season.
We spent a couple of days in Lamego on the way up and 3 days in beautiful Regua in the Douro Valley. The views are amazing (roads sometimes a bit hairy off the beaten track but worth it). Also, in Regua, by the river, there is a free car park with half a dozen dedicated MH parking spaces with FREE electric hook ups ! Lovely town well worth a visit.
Braganca, Chaves, Mirandela, all with lots to see.
Well recommended trip for those who like to get to Portugal out of season and see something a little different.
Plus the local steak, "Posta de Mirandesa" is to die for !!


__
https://flic.kr/p/10822514764


__
https://flic.kr/p/10822667343


__
https://flic.kr/p/10822178195


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks jimedmeades - we've visited Portugal several times and loved it. Heading that way in the new year so your info will be very useful.


----------

